# New Package Option For The Outback



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just learned this week that new Outbacks have a Diamond Package option. According to my local dealer, this package includes frameless windows, smooth gel-coat sidewalls...light tan in color, aluminum covered awaning (when retracted), LED lights underneath the awning, power roof vents, and solid surface countertops. The dealership did have a 298RE with this package, and I thought it looked pretty sharp! My dealer said the retail price for the Diamond Package is about $3000.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Really need to see one of these to know if it is worth it. How does a smooth gel coat wall differ from the standard product? Also not sure what the benefit of a frameless window? Other items are a clear upgrade.

But what about the frame and cargo capacity? Most of the larger Outbacks are already limited in this area, some as low as 600 lbs after water (which is ridiculous and immoral in a 35 foot trailer). Adding all this would make it so you could barely bring any clothes with you, God forbid food, drinks, and any other camping necessities. I would be very interested in this upgrade, but the frames on the current Outback trailers need to be improved before I would consider adding any weight for luxuries like these.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The Diamond Package appears to be mainly cosmetic. Probably no benefit of having the frameless windows over the standard windows, just looks. Same goes for the gel-coat fiberglass exterior sidewalls. I would guess that the Diamond package would add weight, especially considering the added weight with the solid surface countertops. Although the Diamond Package looks really nice, I probably won't spend the extra $$ on it come this spring.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a link to Kinro to see what a frameless window looks like.
http://kinro.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25%3A3000-series-windows&catid=27&Itemid=89


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

double d,

You are there in Elkhart, pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!

It seems this upgrade is not being advertised on the Keystone website. No mention of it that I can find. Would be really interested in seeing what these look like.

DAN


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> double d,
> 
> You are there in Elkhart, pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!
> 
> ...


From quick research I have done, Forest River has a diamond package option, but I see nothing on the Keystone website. 
Steve


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

therink said:


> double d,
> 
> You are there in Elkhart, pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!
> 
> ...


From quick research I have done, Forest River has a diamond package option, but I see nothing on the Keystone website. 
Steve
[/quote]

Here it is...

http://www.holmanrv.com/default.asp?page=xInventoryDetail&id=398653&p=2&make=keystone%20rv&s=Year&d=A&sq=outback.

Looks like you get the frameless windows and the solid surface countertops in the kitchen but not the bathroom. I'm guessing you won't see many without this package arriving at the dealers. I am still really concerned about the black cap. I hope they've done something to mitigate the issues that so many of you have posted that own models with the brown cap.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Pop up graduate said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.holmanrv.com/default.asp?page=xInventoryDetail&id=398653&p=2&make=keystone%20rv&s=Year&d=A&sq=outback.
> 
> Looks like you get the frameless windows and the solid surface countertops in the kitchen but not the bathroom. I'm guessing you won't see many without this package arriving at the dealers. I am still really concerned about the black cap. I hope they've done something to mitigate the issues that so many of you have posted that own models with the brown cap.


Thanks for the link. Pretty sharp looking trailer. Too bad the Diamond Package did not extend to all the surfaces like the bathroom and tables. Seems only half done, should have carried the higher end ammenties throughout. Would also be nice if they would put in some decent plumbing fixtures instead of the plastic junk that is standard. I certainly would consider upgrading if they produced something along those lines. May still go take a look once they hit the market in my area. Right now, none of the local dealers have any Outbacks. Haven't had any all summer, not sure why.









DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Thanks for the link. Pretty sharp looking trailer. Too bad the Diamond Package did not extend to all the surfaces like the bathroom and tables. Seems only half done, should have carried the higher end ammenties throughout. Would also be nice if they would put in some decent plumbing fixtures instead of the plastic junk that is standard. I certainly would consider upgrading if they produced something along those lines. May still go take a look once they hit the market in my area. Right now, none of the local dealers have any Outbacks. Haven't had any all summer, not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Too bad the Diamond Package did not extend to all the surfaces like the bathroom and tables."...Exactly what my wife and I thought! I drive by Keystone weekly, and it appears that most Outbacks being produced have the diamond package. I would guess that the diamond package will be one of those "standard options".
Todd


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

double d said:


> "Too bad the Diamond Package did not extend to all the surfaces like the bathroom and tables."...Exactly what my wife and I thought! I drive by Keystone weekly, and it appears that most Outbacks being produced have the diamond package. I would guess that the diamond package will be one of those "standard options".
> Todd


If they make it a "standard option", your new 301BQ next year would have the upgrade? Have you already got a trailer that is built and you are taking delivery next year or are they making it custom for you?

DAN


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Has a ladder installed on the back as well


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

robertized said:


> Did you notice that the hard ugly Lambrequins on the sides of the windows are gone and some soft curtains replaced them?


I wonder if that is part of the Diamond Package or just a new feature in general? Certainly looks nicer.

Also notice how the drawers are gone under the dinette seats and replaced with padded upholstery. Looks real nice, but I wonder if you have to pull the seat up now for access? We really like the drawers, would miss them if they are now gone.

DAN


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Did you notice that the cargo weight is listed as 1100 lbs on the sticker? That is a joke. I'm pretty sure that doesn't include water or waste tanks. I'm thought it was bad that cargo weight on my 340fbh fiver is 1800. I have reached that limit with bikes and gear per scale. I can't imagine keeping cargo under 1100. Keystone needs to start putting adequate frames and axles under these bling filled monster trailers.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

therink said:


> Did you notice that the cargo weight is listed as 1100 lbs on the sticker? That is a joke. I'm pretty sure that doesn't include water or waste tanks. I'm thought it was bad that cargo weight on my 340fbh fiver is 1800. I have reached that limit with bikes and gear per scale. I can't imagine keeping cargo under 1100. Keystone needs to start putting adequate frames and axles under these bling filled monster trailers.


Yes they do, after water, batteries, hitch gear, propane, and other essentials, you are left with only about 600 lbs for your gear. That ain't much.

Our 2012 301BQ has about 1800lbs cargo and I am sure we use every bit of that. Same 9000lb frame as the 312BH and the 323BH, but a lighter trailer.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> If they make it a "standard option", your new 301BQ next year would have the upgrade? Have you already got a trailer that is built and you are taking delivery next year or are they making it custom for you?
> 
> DAN


If my local dealer gets a 301BQ in, it'll probably be ours...pending a competitive price of course. The salesman made it sound like that the new Outbacks they will be ordering this winter will have the diamond package. Funny story, so the dealership salesman called me last Thursday trying to sell me a 301BQ with the diamond package, even though they don't have one on the lot. He said he spoke with a Keystone Outback sales rep and told him he had a couple interested in a new 301BQ (my wife and I). He said the sales rep would check to see if they had any 301BQ's coming off the line. I again told him I'd like to wait till spring. He said he would call me anyway if they happen to get there hands one this month. I said ok. So I drove by the Outback factory this past weekend, and what do I notice sitting behind the fence? One 301BQ with the diamond package! I told my wife, there's the 301BQ that sneaky salesman is going to try to sell us! Haven't heard from him though....yet.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

So the Diamond Package is now listed on the Keystone site. It includes:

•Champagne medallion high gloss exterior fiberglass 
•Fantastic fan 
•Frameless windows 
•Metal wrap awning w/LED lights 
•Wood blinds 
•Theater seating (298 & 296 only) 
•Solid surface countertops w/pullout faucet 
•Outback Rest-n-Read tilt sleep system

So double d, did you get that 301BQ yet?

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> So the Diamond Package is now listed on the Keystone site. It includes:
> 
> •Champagne medallion high gloss exterior fiberglass
> •Fantastic fan
> ...


 No







Told my local dealer a couple weeks ago to go ahead and order one for me if they could get it by the end of the month. He called me back a couple hours later and said that all the 301BQ's Keystone had in production this month had already been sold to other dealerships. The next scheduled production for 301BQ's isn't until the first week of December. The salesman tried to talk me into ordering one for the December production, but there's really no point to get one then just to store it away until spring. I'll get one ordered in January or February so we can have it by March or April. Want to get it soon enough to get all the bugs worked out before the Cedar Point rally!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

To bad, but as you really do not lose too much. You should have plenty of time to work out the bugs before the Cedar Point rally.

DAN


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We have been looking at the 316 but wish that the bedroom had a larger slide out. We would go with the diamond pkg. We are considering the Rockwood/Flagstaff with same floorplan but with bedroom slide out. We don't pull the camper anymore. We keep it set up in campground. We are seasonal campers.


----------

